# For Blair & Emmy.......



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sweet Emmy, Godspeed


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sweet Emmy*

Dear Blair and Sweet Emmy

Rest in peace. Smooch and Snobear will show you around.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Steve. That is another beautiful picture of a furpup. My heart hurts for Blair. Run free sweet Emmy.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Such a beautiful picture Steve. I'm sure Blair loves it as well. Play hard Emmy with all your new friends at the bridge.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Play hard and rest softly at the Bridge sweet Emmy


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

bumping up for Blair


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry, 

Run free Emmy


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of the passing of Emmy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I did not know you Emmy, but I know you were special girl and you very loved.
Rest in peace sweet Emmy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of sweet Emmy!


----------

